# New to archery and need some advice



## SBC_Flatsmaster (Feb 1, 2014)

I am fixing to look into buying a new compound bow and I am wanting to find a place that I can get all the help I need. I have no idea what draw length I need Draw weight ETC. I stay in La Porte Tx and would like to find a shop near by that can hook me up. Would like to shoot a few different bows and see which one I like and what not. Does anybody have any recomendations.:texasflag


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

you can find lots of good info at texasbowhunter.com


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Triple Edge in Dayton... They are pros!!!


----------



## SBC_Flatsmaster (Feb 1, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks for the info i will check it out.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is a good website that gives you an introduction to compound bows 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/compound_bow_selection_guide.html

Welcome to bowhunting, lots of fun! Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sante Fe archery did me right in setting me up in my 1st bow.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh...may I add on this convo...learn the anatomy of a hog before you send a rage in the cage! 20 yards sat evening I hit a hog dead center and a touch high behind shoulder where a kill shot would be on a deer. Well apparently hogs have this protective armor guarding there vitals. World of advice, aim for the arm pit area!


----------



## Cpt.Hardhead (May 8, 2013)

Shoot all of them and the one that feels the best is going to give you the confidence you need.I shoot a hoyt and I love it. In fact everyone that pullef mine back now own one. They are all good now days.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Like was stated before, go to Triple Edge Archery in Dayton. It is a big red building on the right side of highway 146 as your are heading north a couple miles south of Dayton. Go in and ask for Robert. He is a great guy and very knowledgeable. He will get you fixed up.

I will say this. measure your "wingspan" finger tip to finger tip, divide that measurement by 2.5.............that is your draw length. As far as poundage goes, I say go as much as you can comfortably draw and not have to struggle to pull back. This will give you the best performance from your bow in respect to IBO speeds. Draw length has a lot to do with speed as well........meaning 2 identical bows set up identically and shooting identical arrows, a 30'' draw length will have more speed than a 28'' draw.

my bow is rated for 70# but is set at #65 because that is where I can hold it in front of me and draw it smoothly without excessive movement form struggling.

in actuality,with todays technology and cam designs, a bow set at even a mere 30-35#'s will generate speeds and kinetic energy enough to harvest deer and hogs. My wife took a doe this year at 24 yards with her bow that is et at 30 pounds


----------



## LitUp (Jul 11, 2013)

Mathews and bowtech are the best bows on the market, anyone who has every owned one will tell you they are not cheap but they will treat you right, i own both and have layed all kinds of stuff in the dirt i also shoot some indoor and outdoor leauges and while there not target bows i hold my own


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

Santa Fe archery is a good place to go, and I'm sure there are others...


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Txfirenfish said:


> you can find lots of good info at texasbowhunter.com





SpecTakleLure said:


> Triple Edge in Dayton... They are pros!!!


This, ask for Robert when you go in

I will drive from Beaumont to Dayton, just for the service.


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Robert at Triple Edge Archery has helped me with two new bows in the last six months. Very knowledgeable, and helpful folks.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Santa Fe Archery is a great one, David Leining Sr. is a very experienced and fun guy to hang around. They set my last bow up real nice


----------

